# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Trà Vinh - Du lich Tra Vinh

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Trà Vinh - Du lich Tra Vinh*

Trà Vinh nằm ở hạ lưu sông Mê Kông được bao bọc bởi sông Tiền và sông Hậu, phía bắc giáp tỉnh Bến Tre và Vĩnh Long, phía tây và tây nam giáp Sóc Trăng, phía đông giáp biển Đông, bờ biển dài 65km.



_Bãi biển Ba Động_

Trà Vinh có điểm tham quan nổi tiếng nhất là bãi biển Ba Động. Đến Ba Động, ngoài việc tha hồ vùng vẫy trong làn nước mát (nếu không ngại nước đục), bạn còn được thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon, hít căng lồng ngực những làn gió biển thoảng vị ngọt trái cây..


Điểm dừng chân thứ hai của bạn khi đến Trà Vinh là ao Bà Om, một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Trà Vinh và khu vực đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.



_Ao Bà Om thơ mộng..._

Ngoài ra, vùng đất Trà Vinh có nhiều nét văn hoá mang đậm màu sắc của dân tộc Khmer. Các chùa nổi tiếng gồm có chùa Âng, chùa Sam-rông-ek, chùa Cò, chùa Hang...



_Chùa Hang uy nghiêm, cổ kính._

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Trà Vinh để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển này bắt đầu từ Sài Gòn. Các bạn ở nơi khác chịu khó tham khảo thêm thông tin tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh.

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Tại Sài Gòn, bạn có thể mua vé xe đi Trà Vinh tại bến xe miền Tây hay liên hệ đặt vé ở các hãng xe uy tín như Mai Linh, xe Tân Cường, xe Thanh Thúy…

Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Trà Vinh như: 


Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Trà Vinh: Bến xe Trà Vinh, Nguyên Đan, P7, ĐT (074)3868688.7.

Xe TẤN CƯỜNG Tuyến Sài Gòn - Trà Vinh, Loại xe 15 chỗ.

Tại Sài Gòn: 296B Trần Phú (khúc đường 2 chiều)-Q5 gần chợ An Đông. Xuất bến từ 6h sáng đến 6h chiều mỗi tiếng 1 chuyến. Điện thoại: (08) 3923.5591 - 3923.2047 - 3924.0833 - 3924.0836 - 0913.980.338. 

Tại Trà Vinh: 89 Phạm Hồng Thái và 545 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai. Xuất bến lúc 1h-2h-3h-4h-7h-8h-9h-11h-13h-15h-17h. Điện thoại (074) 386.3133 - 386.7733 - 375.3133 - 386.8633 - 386.8833

Xe THANH THỦY Tuyến Sài Gòn - Trà Vinh. Xe chất lượng cao 16 chỗ và xe lớn ghế ngồi, ghế nằm.

Khởi hành:
     - Từ Trà Vinh: 0h đến 18h.
     - Từ Sài Gòn: 1h đến 22h. Xe ghế nằm 1h-2h-3h giá vé 100.000đ.

Địa chỉ:
     - Sài Gòn: 276-280 Trần Phú (khúc đường 2 chiều, gần chi cục thuế Q.5). Đón trả khách tại đây.
     - Trà Vinh: 28 Điện Biên Phủ-Phường 2-TP.Trà Vinh

Điện thoại:
     - Sài Gòn: (08) 39.23.23.77 - 3923.1602 - 3924.2526
     - Trà Vinh: (074) 3.85.85.85 - 3856.777 - 3858.003

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Trà Vinh cách Sài Gòn 200km, bạn có thể phượt bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô.

Có hai hướng di chuyển từ Sài Gòn đến Trà Vinh là theo quốc lộ 53 hay cao tốc Trung Lương (đường rộng hơn, ngắn hơn so với QL53 khoảng vài chục km).

*2. Nên đến Trà Vinh vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Trà Vinh vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm nhưng nếu muốn tham gia các lễ hội, đặc biệt lễ hội Chôl Chnăm Thmây (lễ vào năm mới, lễ chịu tuổi), một lễ hội truyền thống của người dân tộc Khmer ở đồng bằng Nam bộ đặc sắc với múa Miên và thả đèn trời thì nên đến vào ngày 14, 15, 16 tháng 4 Dương lịch (năm nhuận thêm ngày 13- 4 dương lịch). Tính theo âm lịch là 12, 13, 14 tháng 3.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Trà Vinh

----------


## thietht

Ao Bà Om

Nhà thờ Mặc Bắc

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Palace 1 Trà Vinh (3 Lê Thánh Tôn, P.2, Tp.Trà Vinh)

Khách Sạn Thanh Trà (1 Phạm Thái Bường,Tp.Trà Vinh)

Khách sạn Cửu Long Trà Vinh (3 sao) - 999 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Tx. Trà Vinh, Trà Vinh

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Thanh Trà (01 Phạm Thái Bường, phường 3, Tp Trà Vinh)

Nhà hàng Bến Có (Ấp Bến Có, QL 53, Thành phố Trà Vinh)

Nhà hàng Hương Rừng - Đường Tránh QL 53 - K.4 - P.5 - Tp.Trà Vinh

----------


## thietht

Thưởng thức bún nước lèo và bún mắm Trà Vinh

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các Tour du lịch Trà Vinh - Tour du lich Tra Vinh trên Didau.org*
HCM - Tiền Giang - Bến Tre - Trà Vinh - HCM (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Trà Vinh 2N1Đ - Giá 1.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

